# Spearfishing Report (From the Mass)



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

We made it out atsunrise yesterday and headed to the Russian Freighter/Mass. We had some difficulty anchoring (which is weird, because I have the heaviest anchor in the history of all anchors with 20 ft of 3/8 chain). Jerry and I suited up and quickly found out why we had trouble anchoring. The current was like none I have ever seen. It took everything I had to hang on to the anchor rope. If you turned your head sideways, the current would pull the mask off your face. We continued down, hping that the current would dicipate... It did not. We wound up having to give up that dive due to the terrible current.

We picked up anchor and moved to my second favorite spot (mass). The current was much better there and we immediately hit big schools of respectable Aj's (hundreds of them). I kept waiting for the big ones, but just didnt see any. So We shot our two 37 inches and 34 inches. Also brought back several nice snapper, one of which was in the 15 lb range. 

Moved to the next spot and finished out our limit of snapper and Aj's (there was five of us on the boat). Took some small scamps's that were just legal. I was just sitting there when I saw this HUGE (and I mean Huge) stingray circling the bottom of the wreck. I saw what I thought was ramoras, so I swam up to get a better look. Turned out to be three cobias swimming around with the Stingray. I was able to get close enough to get one of them which turned out to be 33 inches on the money. Definately did not expect to see cobia this time of year.

Anyway that wrapped it up. We came back home and spent an hour cleaning fish. I got a few concerned pm's about running out yesterday when it was forecast 2-4's and 3'5's offshore. I took a few pics of the water just to give yall an idea of what the seas were like.










Sunrise out of the pass.










New Orleans boys were pretty chipper considered they drove all night to get here.










Jerry, before he got his ass whiped by the current.










Seas were copmpletely flat by 10 am.










Chris came along to bubble watch/fish while we were dove. Chris was an awesome guy to have along. He was a lot of help.



















It was getting pretty rough on the way home.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I had already loaded my camera and was too tired to get it while we were cleaning fish. Sorry, no fish pics.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

okeMan Chris...thats awsome! Glad to hear the nice schools of AJ's are comming back in!! Wish I coulda made it....and glad the seas werent as forcast.

I dint bother callin to check on you, cuz I don't reeally like yo that much..


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And I call BS on the fish...no :takephoto ?? Ha!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great report! I am glad you guys got out! I did notice that Jerry was already bedded down in the cabin. I would check that area real well. :moon


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Duuuude! When Chris said the current was rippin'...he meant FREAKIN' RIPPING! Never have I seen current like that, especially at depth. In July this year we had a similar day, butoff shore on the "O". It was seriously dangerous and you know it takes alot for Chris to call a dive! Clay, you gave me your bad JuJu, I couldn't boat anything worth mentioning but Chris pulled more than his weight and covered my slack! He failed to tell you about the bull shark that ripped his fish from him or the school aggressive barracuda that literally shredded my snapper from the shaft! After all that, all we could do was look at each other and say, "Well, _that _was cool". Yeah, as you can see from the pics, seas were rough! Oh, as far as fish pics...they filled my 150 qt and had to use Chris' 120 qt! Props to Chris#2, aka "tight snatch"...you teach me to fish and I'll cert you to dive! Thanks to Chris for getting us all out there and filling the fish box!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Jerry...you called me bad JuJu!!

Glad you were able to get out there man.

You all need a helmet cam if your gonna let them sharks and cudas tear yuor fish up so at least youll have it on film!


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a great day and Chris thanks for the trip. I am always down to go and help out. Jerry I would love to get certified. But as far as teaching you to fish, it might take a couple years but I will try. I have a pic of the stuffed cooler on my phone but I am still trying to get it on the computer.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (10/30/2008)*Duuuude! When Chris said the current was rippin'...he meant FREAKIN' RIPPING! Never have I seen current like that, especially at depth. In July this year we had a similar day, butoff shore on the "O". It was seriously dangerous and you know it takes alot for Chris to call a dive! Clay, you gave me your bad JuJu, I couldn't boat anything worth mentioning but Chris pulled more than his weight and covered my slack! He failed to tell you about the bull shark that ripped his fish from him or the school aggressive barracuda that literally shredded my snapper from the shaft! After all that, all we could do was look at each other and say, "Well, _that _was cool". Yeah, as you can see from the pics, seas were rough! Oh, as far as fish pics...they filled my 150 qt and had to use Chris' 120 qt! Props to Chris#2, aka "tight snatch"...you teach me to fish and I'll cert you to dive! Thanks to Chris for getting us all out there and filling the fish box!


Yeah, Jerry... I didnt put the whole shark thing in the post, because Missy has learned about this new website called the Pensacola Fishing Forum. She's been going back and reading my posts for the last 2 years. And I'm sure she has read this one by now as well.


And as far as she knew, there were no sharks on the west side of florida. Now I'm screwed. Guess the next fishing report I post will with a cane poll and cork. 

Glad you guys had a good time. Chris, again, thanks for all the help. You are welcome on our boat anytime. Try to post those pics so people will stop calling BS on me.

See you guys on the next one.

Chris


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im jealous ,Landlocked in Orlando trying to make some cheese. I will bring yall some oranges home ,LOL. 

Good job on the fish.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report guys. I am hoping to get a few more trips in before I have to get the thick suit on. Glad someone is getting out. Hope to get in the water next week or so.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

good report! no fish pic's:reallycrying saw you guys leave out. man yall get out early.:letsdrink


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just for the record Jerry, I got the dreaded "phone call" from Missy tonight about this whole bull shark thing. 

Took a while, but it was bound to happen. 

Just wanted to say thanks.

You gonnna come out and dive with us the Sunday?

Chris


----------

